

Pective shows the actual size of things - chton
http://www.pective.com

======
gus_massa
I like this, but the calibration method is a little difficult. My preferred
method is to enter a good guess of the monitor size, and then compare a
virtual rule with a real rule until they are equal. A nice example is
[http://pective.com/pic/10-cm-ruler](http://pective.com/pic/10-cm-ruler)
because it has international and imperial units.

Also, entering the monitor size is difficult because it opens a new mini-
window without the old value. I’d like to have the old value and be able to
edit it as text or use a up/down button to make small changes.

I used a similar method to copy the format of a document from Word to LaTeX.
In my monitor, with a 141% zoom the image has the actual size, so I can
compare the margins and line separations and size of the logos.

------
informatimago
Doesn't work for the Eiffel tower.

~~~
chton
indeed not, there's a limitation on the size of objects. Too bad, but come on,
who honestly expected that to work right?

